

Reporting with Camelot, a Python GUI framework - jayrex
http://blog.shore.be/2010/04/creating-a-report-with-camelot/
A tutorial on reporting with Camelot.
======
jayrex
UPDATE: this tutorial has been added to the Camelot documentation:
[http://downloads.conceptive.be/downloads/camelot/doc/sphinx/...](http://downloads.conceptive.be/downloads/camelot/doc/sphinx/build/tutorial/reporting.html).
It has better code display. Even with indentations!

------
kilian
Wow. Camelot sounds interesting, but their site is stupendously bad.
<http://www.python-camelot.com/> It's impossible to find out what camelot is
and why i should use it.

~~~
jayrex
Well, this is my fault. I'm very sorry. The current site is
<http://www.conceptive.be/projects/camelot/> but i linked to the "under
construction" site instead. You will find a lot more information there.

My bad.

~~~
kilian
Thanks! :)

